# Fat Burning



## RedeXStylE (Jul 18, 2007)

Hi guys.

I'm wanting to burn off as much of my body fat without turning much of it to muscle.

What is the best way to do this? Am I right in assuming pure on cardio-vasc exercises + healthy diet?


----------



## vroomtshh (Nov 23, 2009)

RedeXStylE said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> I'm wanting to burn off as much of my body fat without turning much of it to muscle.
> 
> What is the best way to do this? Am I right in assuming pure on cardio-vasc exercises + healthy diet?


You can;t turn fat to muscle.
Its a common misconception.

Burning fat is very simple. Do more exercise and take in less calories.

When I'm ona cutting cycle, I aim to take in 1800 cals per day, with a high protein content and low sugar content.

And I go for 45mins cardio befor breakfast, 5 days a week.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

as above, and muscle can't turn into fat either....

Which loads of people seem to think 

Just move around a bit more, and long CV workouts..and eat less food!

If you want to tone up as well, without the 'roids look, add some circuits with low weights/high reps

:thumb:


----------



## ppuaar (Sep 25, 2009)

if you want to strip fat quick without the worry of losing muscle. then you should try to cut your cals in half and not eat complex carbs such as potatoes, rice, bread, pasta etc. but simple carbs are ok such as fruit and veg. after 5 you shouldnt eat any carbs at all bcs your body will store it as fat. also you need to be getting at least 8 hours sleep a night and be doing plenty of cardio. buts should mix itup for example mon - run tues - swim wed - rest thurs - row friday - cross trainer sat and sun rest

if you want to speed the process up a little you can take a thermogenic fat burner. i would definately reccommend oxy elite pro. its strong stuff and does work wonders. but you might like to go for a more well known product eg maXIMUSCLE thermobol. i can really review these as i aint tred them.

any other questions dont be afraid to ask


----------



## yungmannfuzz (May 13, 2010)

weights! and hard work..

Another common misconception is that weights=muscle=no fat loss(or increase weight), but if you use weights it can add muscle, which burns more fat.

As said tho its all about the diet.. that and some hard work!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

^^ yip, there are people that think they can eat what they want, do a few weeks weight training and end up like Arnold Swatz-his-name-eeer..

Women seem to be very bad for this...

Not many people understand the skill and determination it takes to build proper muscle...

Nor do they believe that you get a 6 pack through your diet, not through 1,000,000,0000 sits ups every day! :wall:

:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## Feeex (Apr 6, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> Nor do they believe that you get a 6 pack through your diet, not through 1,000,000,0000 sits ups every day! :wall:
> 
> :lol:
> 
> :thumb:


I disagree...if you were doing a billion situps a day(or whatever that number is) you would have a six pack...because you wouldn't have time to eat; so you'd shed fat like no tomorrow!

You'd also have legs like a sparrow and arms like a chinese school girl though.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Feeex said:


> I disagree...if you were doing a billion situps a day(or whatever that number is) you would have a six pack...because you wouldn't have time to eat; so you'd shed fat like no tomorrow!
> 
> You'd also have legs like a sparrow and arms like a chinese school girl though.


:lol::lol::lol:

:thumb:


----------



## vroomtshh (Nov 23, 2009)

The Cueball said:


> Nor do they believe that you get a 6 pack through your diet, not through 1,000,000,0000 sits ups every day! :wall:
> 
> :lol:
> 
> :thumb:


Thats a huge bugbear of mine. I swing between 10-12.5% body fat. I'd class myself as fairly ripped but I don;t have a six pack.
I have no inclination to get a six pack, but the amount of people who instantly think I 'should' have one annoys me. 
I do a lot of martial arts, and I currently do a lot of training on my stomach (for core strength more than anything) and all I ever hear from 7 stone nerds is that they're six pack is better than mine.


----------



## yungmannfuzz (May 13, 2010)

vroomtshh said:


> Thats a huge bugbear of mine. I swing between 10-12.5% body fat. I'd class myself as fairly ripped but I don;t have a six pack.
> I have no inclination to get a six pack, but the amount of people who instantly think I 'should' have one annoys me.
> I do a lot of martial arts, and I currently do a lot of training on my stomach (for core strength more than anything) and all I ever hear from 7 stone nerds is that they're six pack is better than mine.


Im thinking you need to give them 7stone nerds a beat down :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

vroomtshh said:


> Thats a huge bugbear of mine. I swing between 10-12.5% body fat. I'd class myself as fairly ripped but I don;t have a six pack.
> I have no inclination to get a six pack, but the amount of people who instantly think I 'should' have one annoys me.
> I do a lot of martial arts, and I currently do a lot of training on my stomach (for core strength more than anything) and all I ever hear from 7 stone nerds is that they're six pack is better than mine.


Yip, was the same with me...until I got my six pack (now lost) :lol:

I always think back to the difference between Bruce Lee and Bolo Yeung..

Both great fighters, both very strong, but one had a very defined six pack, and the other had massive man boobs!

Mind you, one is dead now, and the other still alive! :lol:

:thumb:


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

*Bolo is watching you* :lol:


----------

